# Wow ...sweet



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Check this thumb-saver out.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'll pass


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ezbite said:


> I'll pass


yep... lol...Is it really that much of an inconvenience to load a magazine in the first place?


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

9Left said:


> yep... lol...Is it really that much of an inconvenience to load a magazine in the first place?


If you are shooting a lot I think it would be great.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Pretty slick


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

for me not the speed, but finger saving aspect. If your hands ever develop arthritis, etc., you'll think these types of helps are sweet too.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

looks a lot simpler than using the one-at-a-time speed loaders where you have to ratchet each round down to insert the next. too bad they don't make one for the ruger 10/22 - that would really be a time saver.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Had one and it did not work like the one in the above vid. Ammo kept jamming and binding. Pain in the arse. Threw it away. Have one made by Magpul. Its ok. Works.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I use a lightning grip speed loader for my MP22 25 round mags. Sure is quick and easy.


----------

